# Hard suspension??



## 96425 (Oct 2, 2005)

I am getting all my queries in today!!!

After our first weekend away in our Hymer B644 1997, we both feel that the suspension is abit hard - every bump in thr road feels like a crater and the CD jumps in the CD player at times. Does this mean we should be looking at air-rides or is it something you just accept? :roll: 

Thanks

Chris & Steve


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I know what you mean the first trip out with ours I felt the same but when we had eliminated the rattles from the plates, oven and stuff like that as much as possible and of course you get used to it we now don't notice any problems.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

- Just a thought but are tyre pressures correct & not too high ? our Lunar Champ had a rock hard ride the day we drove it home but then checked the pressures & found that all 4 wheels were 15lbs over correct pressure, since then its not too bad but we still feel some of the road.


----------



## 96266 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi 

Is your ride hard with or without a tank of water? My Arto feels very hard when empty but is much more soft / compliant when its tanks are full - I guess this compresses the suspension!


----------



## 96425 (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies - will think about them all when I get home!!


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

Wolstrup
Get your friendly garage to check your shock absorbers out
Sounds like they have outlived their time ???
ousty


----------

